# Stolen acerglynn recipe



## kimmarg (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks! I'm going to try it. Just boiled my first batch of sap today (inside, despite the fact that I said never inside again. It's snowing too hard to go out) Hives are now once again buried above the bottom entrance in snow - hope the bees are alive out there!




Vance G said:


> This recipe is from a talented Canadian lady and if I didn't have such poor impulse control, I should ask her before stealing her recipe. My plan is to scale it up to a 6 1/2 gallon batch. This is her fourth run and it should be there, but for those timid, take the wimp clause and follow it exactly for a gallon. This will take a couple years to really shine and old men with heart failure shouldn't have to wait twice.
> 
> If you don't have a hydrometer, they are six bucks and make life so much easier.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't move that snow! Good insulation.


----------

